

Google Adsense serving malware-infected ads - DangerousPie
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/adsense/szfNNkPrkLI%5B301-325-false%5D

======
DangerousPie
Has anybody else had trouble with Google Adsense serving infected ads
recently? I was investigating reports from a user of my site who claimed he
got forwarded to the "softwareupdatelp*com" malware as soon as the page
loaded.

While trying to find the reason I came across this, which seems to confirm
that this might be coming from Google Adsense.

~~~
phacops
Yep, same experience -- google’s been completely mute about it too, which is
all the more frustrating

